# Northern WI Ultimate prepper energy efficient home!



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

Listing this for a friend I work with. I will add the link to this post, and let it do the selling. They lived in this house off grid for some time. Has a very new propane genny with it. They had solar power set up. Very high efficiency outdoor wood stove. New kitchen with granite tops. Awesome place, much better than the listing shows. Also soon to be available is a well insulated metal pole barn with heat that is on an adjoining lot. Do a search on Boulder Junction / Presque Isle WI. Called Wi's last true wilderness. Lots of good jobs in the area, GREAT people. People who truly care about the environment.
Check it out:
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/9507-Natural-Springs-Rd-Presque-Isle-WI-54409/2112666650_zpid/


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's a really pretty area..I can tell anyone that from seeing it!


----------

